# DNR App



## Jeff Fisher (May 28, 2020)

I have a question about this new requirement for reporting your deer harvest. 

I have no issue for reporting my deer harvest. However, when you download this app on your phone. Can the State of Michigan access your phone whenever they want? Some people keep their entire personal information on their phones. 

My other question is. By putting this app on your phone, are you give up your rights by putting this app on your phone? 

I don't want to sound like a conspiracy theorists. I don't trust technology because anyone can hack into it.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Another thread about this app started yesterday. A lot of info already covered there


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

What rights are you concerned about giving up? There is no requirement to use the DNR app for anything. All functions on the app can be done with the internet without the app. It is merely a usefull tool.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

There is a terms and conditions thing to read. Should tell you that stuff.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Worried about who, what, when with phone ya better just smash it now.....don't have one


----------



## LLSSt Clair (Apr 15, 2016)

All I know is that whenever I give my info to the state, shortly after I get random calls from numbers all over United States. Last for weeks sometimes months, really bad after license renewals.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> What rights are you concerned about giving up? There is no requirement to use the DNR app for anything. All functions on the app can be done with the internet without the app. It is merely a usefull tool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Should we tell him that the internet is also going to record information about him?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

LLSSt Clair said:


> All I know is that whenever I give my info to the state, shortly after I get random calls from numbers all over United States. Last for weeks sometimes months, really bad after license renewals.


If you have bought a hunting or fishing license the past 2 years they have all the info from you already. It is the same software they used the past 2 years. Only difference is there is an app for you to access the info they have a little easier. 

When I downloaded the app I didnt enter any information about myself. All i did was use the login i created 2 years ago. It loaded all the info the DNR had already collected about me. It even showed my hunters safety certificate from when I was a kid in 1983.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

They wanted my location. So I deleted the app.


----------



## ewest9815 (4 mo ago)

Jeff Fisher said:


> I have a question about this new requirement for reporting your deer harvest.
> 
> I have no issue for reporting my deer harvest. However, when you download this app on your phone. Can the State of Michigan access your phone whenever they want? Some people keep their entire personal information on their phones.
> 
> ...


I would not download the app myself. I don't like to have apps on my phone. I would simply use internet. I had no choice I would install it only to report it then delete the app when I finished. There are people suspicious the reporting will lead to back door firearm registration. I looked up the online steps for reporting a deer. Nothing I saw on the step by step instructions requires or requests any firearm information. I know a lot guys won't like it being mandatory. .


----------



## Nuggets (Oct 7, 2017)

You can turn off your location settings and other app permissions 
One thing I question, if they have access to your exact location, and say register a doe, they would know apporx location you hunt,
If your area is closed to doe permits as in the UP, you would most likely be caught or questioned. Only caveats here would be signal, have cell phone with you, travel to hunt a non restricted zone, and of course turning off the app permissions
All this said I do think the app is a convenient way to register our kill, gather real time info on harvest numbers and locations for more accurate management decisions.
I don't do anything illegal so I'm not all that worried about it.
On thing I think they should add to it is an SOS feature in case of an emergency









Sent from my SM-G781U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nuggets (Oct 7, 2017)

Another snapshot









Sent from my SM-G781U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

